# Venosin stuffed chicken



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I uncased some hot Italian vinosin sausage and cooked it off. Added some crumbled bacon, mozzarella cheese, cheddar, spinach, and onion. Rolled it all up in a marinated chicken breast. Coated the outside with Parmesan laced bread crumbs. I baked it off in the oven. Then I topped it with a roasted red pepper cream sauce.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Day....Yummm.... Was trying to diet but that just crushed my will-power.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow! that looks awesome...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

looks really good


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Food*

Looks Great!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. It was awesome.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I will try this soon, thanks for the idea!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.
Now I'm hungry, yet again


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW, I'll stuff a chicken breast and cook it on the BGE once in awhile, but using sausage is a GREAT idea!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hmmm, looks perty tasty??


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Please share the recipe for the sauce.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

This is a basic recipe for one of the five "mother sauces." It is called a bachamel. Depending on which website you read, things may be added to make it a true bachamel. I go with just a simple base:

4 Tblsp unsalted butter (use land I lakes stick butter)
4 Tbsp flour
1 quart heavy cream

Melt butter in a sauce pan on medium heat. Stir in flour to combine. Cook roux for about 30 seconds. Add heavy cream and bring to a boil (this will cause your sauce to thicken). From here, add whatever you want to flavor your cream sauce. 

Drain 1 large jar of roasted red peppers. Purée in processor. Stir this into the bachamel (cream sauce). Add salt and pepper to taste. Add some heat with cayenne or your favorite hot sauce.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> This is a basic recipe for one of the five "mother sauces." It is called a bachamel. Depending on which website you read, things may be added to make it a true bachamel. I go with just a simple base:
> 
> 4 Tblsp unsalted butter (use land I lakes stick butter)
> 4 Tbsp flour
> ...


Sorry. Add minced garlic when you add salt and pepper.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds fantastic. Would you mind starting a thread with all your "mother sauces" recipes? That would be very helpful.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

jspooney said:


> Sounds fantastic. Would you mind starting a thread with all your "mother sauces" recipes? That would be very helpful.


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Mother_sauces

These are the French "mother sauces". From them, you tweak with ingredients of your choosing. Playing with these can be a ton of fun. If you have any questions, I will gladly help (if I can). I have been cooking for a paycheck for quite some time. Nothing better than the school of hard knocks.


----------

